# Windows 8 Pop3 Email?



## Chuckt (Nov 12, 2013)

Does anyone recommend a good pop3 email program for Windows 8?


----------



## XPostFacto (Nov 15, 2013)

I run Microsoft Office 2007 on my desktop and 2010 on my laptop. I just use Office's Outlook mail program.

What POP server you use would depend on your internet service provider. Anything you have read or heard about Windows 8 not supporting a POP server is not true. My new satellite Exede ISP recommended that I use IMAP if I had Windows 8. After setting up everything for IMAP, I could send out e-mail but couldn't receive any. It seems that there was no secure certificate generated for IMAP, but only one for POP. I then went back to the POP 3 server and I cold then receive. Don't believe everything you hear about Windows 8 supporting this and not supporting that.


----------



## Mr. H. (Nov 15, 2013)

XPostFacto said:


> I run Microsoft Office 2007 on my desktop and 2010 on my laptop. I just use Office's Outlook mail program.



I've heard that this works quite well.


----------



## Chuckt (Nov 15, 2013)

I just got off the phone with tech support with my ISP and not only did it not work, the tech said Microsoft has issues and that he gets a couple calls a week where they cannot get it to work.  He suggests that I contact Microsoft.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Nov 15, 2013)

Chuckt said:


> I just got off the phone with tech support with my ISP and not only did it not work, the tech said Microsoft has issues and that he gets a couple calls a week where they cannot get it to work.  He suggests that I contact Microsoft.



I have never met anyone that can sign into email that has had problems.

By the way, did you know that Windows store has multiple email apps, and that Windows 8 comes with an email client that works with just about everything?


----------



## Mr. H. (Nov 15, 2013)

Chuckt said:


> I just got off the phone with tech support with my ISP and not only did it not work, the tech said Microsoft has issues and that he gets a couple calls a week where they cannot get it to work.  He suggests that I contact Microsoft.



Be prepared to spend 2 hours with someone you can't understand. 

Seriously... assuming you're under warranty you should do this sooner rather than later.


----------



## XPostFacto (Nov 16, 2013)

Every time I have had to set up e-mail with a new ISP, I have had trouble. If one thing is out of place, it won't work.

Suppose you are using AOL as your ISP. Well, the following settings might be the way AOL sets up e-mail. You would have to Google AOL to find out for sure. Just remember don't put POP3 in the equation, just drop the "3", unless your provider tells you otherwise.

Incoming Mail Server: pop.aol.com

Outgoing Mail Server: smtp.aol.com

There are other problems that would throw you off too. One time, I thought I had everything set up but still couldn't get e-mail to work. Come to find out it was the way I input my user name. You must input your domain name as well. Say your user name is JoeBlow, well if your domain is AOL, then it is input as joeblow@aol.com. 

Make sure you  check  the box for secure password authentication and check SSL for both incoming and outgoing servers. Every time I change out ISP's, it becomes a crap shoot for me because I don't set up e-mail accounts every day so have to relearn what I did. That's one of the reasons why I take screen shots of my setup and save it to remind me how to do it.

Another thing that can throw you off is having the wrong ports for your incoming and outgoing mail servers. Don't just use the default settings. They don't normally work. Without the right ports, it's like putting the wrong address on your letters when mailing them.


----------



## XPostFacto (Nov 16, 2013)

Mr. H. said:


> Chuckt said:
> 
> 
> > I just got off the phone with tech support with my ISP and not only did it not work, the tech said Microsoft has issues and that he gets a couple calls a week where they cannot get it to work.  He suggests that I contact Microsoft.
> ...



I never call for assistance. In the past whenever I called, I have found that I know more than the tech who is trying to help me. One thing is that some of these techs assume you don't know anything and won't listen to you describe your problems. They will then go on and describe what you must do, their solution having nothing to do with the actual problem. Yeah, I have had those types who were learning English as they spoke to you.

I like the challenge of trying to figure it out myself. It also helps to google for further information because there are folks like us, who have had similar problems and they don't mind sharing the solutions on the Internet if they will help someone else avoid the pitfalls that we slipped up on. Besides, a geek thread like this might just help those of us who are members as well as anyone who surfs in looking for a solution.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 16, 2013)

Chuckt said:


> I just got off the phone with tech support with my ISP and not only did it not work, the tech said Microsoft has issues and that he gets a couple calls a week where they cannot get it to work.  He suggests that I contact Microsoft.



ISP tech support always blames Microsoft when they can't figure out what the problem is and in 99% of the cases they're wrong, lazy or lying.


----------



## XPostFacto (Nov 16, 2013)

Chuckt said:


> I just got off the phone with tech support with my ISP and not only did it not work, the tech said Microsoft has issues and that he gets a couple calls a week where they cannot get it to work.  He suggests that I contact Microsoft.



Okay, you're using Windows 8, take the name of the ISP and start googling for incoming and outgoing servers, or setting up e-mail accounts. If you want, you could tell us the name of your ISP provider, and we could try to help you from here. The instructions for your domain might be wrong. They were wrong for my satellite system, mainly because of the name change after September from Wild Blue to Exede, and the documentation I received from the installation tech was outdated.


----------



## XPostFacto (Nov 16, 2013)

Ringel05 said:


> Chuckt said:
> 
> 
> > I just got off the phone with tech support with my ISP and not only did it not work, the tech said Microsoft has issues and that he gets a couple calls a week where they cannot get it to work.  He suggests that I contact Microsoft.
> ...



So true and many of these techs get graded by how many calls they take during the day, and if your problem is too challenging, which keeps them from making their daily quota, it will take nothing for them to blow you off or even cut you off. I know the phone company switch board operators years ago were like that.


----------



## Chuckt (Nov 17, 2013)

XPostFacto said:


> Chuckt said:
> 
> 
> > I just got off the phone with tech support with my ISP and not only did it not work, the tech said Microsoft has issues and that he gets a couple calls a week where they cannot get it to work.  He suggests that I contact Microsoft.
> ...



This is the link I used.  We used an alternate port # as 587 to try after the first two didn't work.

What are my email settings? | High Speed Internet | Residential Support | Verizon


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Nov 17, 2013)

Chuckt said:


> XPostFacto said:
> 
> 
> > Chuckt said:
> ...



Did you set it up the right way, including the incoming, and outgoing, ports? If you did, it should work. The most important part, and the one the service reps always blame on Microsoft, is setting the outgoing to SMTP instead of POP3.

By the way, the next time you call them you might want to ask when they plan on switching to IMAP instead of using old technology. That should be an interesting conversation.


----------



## Chuckt (Nov 17, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Chuckt said:
> 
> 
> > XPostFacto said:
> ...



I looked online and I'm not even sure who offers IMAP where I live.
The help on another forum swear they have Microsoft Office Outlook 2010 working with pop3.
Internet Explorer has problems so we use Chrome.
Other users deny there is a problem.


----------



## XPostFacto (Nov 17, 2013)

Chuckt said:


> XPostFacto said:
> 
> 
> > Chuckt said:
> ...



Okay, let me take a stab at this, since I'm assuming you are using Verizon as your ISP, since you supply it.

Here are the directions as follows for Microsoft Outlook 2007:

Let's assume you are using Microsoft Outlook since Windows 8 no longer supports Outlook Express. Verizon is a little late, unless they think you are still using XP.

In the Outlook Mail Tools Menu, go to "Account Settings."

If you have something already in there, remove it and start all over. Next, click on New.

A "Change E-mail Account dialog box is generated so fill in your name or whatever you want to be known as in the first blank. 
Right below the first line, enter your e-mail address.
Under Pop3 server, enter:  pop.verizon.net
Under outgoing mail server, enter:  smtp.verizon.net

Under Login Information, enter your user name:  say it's chuckt@verizon.net if that happens to be your e-mail.
Enter the password and check the box to remember the password.
Check the box, "Require logon using Secure Password Authentication (SPA)."

Go to "More Settings".
On the next page, Internet E-mail Settings, General tab, first line, fill in your e-mail address: Chuckt@verizon.net. Leave everything else blank.

Next Tab, "Outgoing Server", check the box, "My outgoing server (SMTP) requires authentication."  Next check the radio button, "Use same settings as my incoming mail server."
Next go to the "Connections" tab. Click radio button, "Connect using my Local Area Network (LAN)."

Next, go to the Advanced Tab: Fill in the Incoming Server, port number is 995. Check the box below, which says "This server requires an encrypted connection (SSL). Next fill in the Outgoing Server (SMTP) port number 465. Below this port you will see the instruction: "Use the following type of encrypted connection. Of the list in the box, change it to SSL.

Press OK. You will be taken back to the dialog box for "Change E-mail Account. Next, press the button for "Test Account Settings." If everything goes and you have no errors, your system is working. Then you can always send yourself a test message. You should be good to go, and if that doesn't work, then the only thing that could be wrong is that you are using the wrong port. Just remember, don't use the same port for your incoming server and your outgoing server. There are 2 different ports.

Since Verizon still thinks that you can use Outlook Express with Windows 8, they could be listing the wrong ports, though they are the same ports I use through my satellite account.

Hope this works for you.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Nov 17, 2013)

Chuckt said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Chuckt said:
> ...



The problem is that Verizon doesn't train their customer service reps to deal with problems, which is why they blame Microsoft.

Go into the advanced settings and check everything to make it shows exactly what the website says. If anything is different it will not work.

Another thought is to go into your Outlook email account and set it up to download the email from Verizon, and then use Outlook on your Windows to access it that way. That way, even if you get a new computer, it will work.


----------



## XPostFacto (Nov 18, 2013)

One of the reasons why I told you to delete everything if you have already tried to set up e-mail is that if you have already input IMAP in there, rather than POP3, then changing your settings won't affect anything because Outlook will still be looking for a secure certificate in IMAP even though you have manually changed the incoming server to POP. You must start all over and change the list box to POP 3 for it to work. I believe you are experiencing the same problem I had with setting up gmail (which happens to be the servers that Exede is using). Neither Gmail nor Verizon have any secure certificates for IMAP. That's a problem that was hard to figure out. I just lucked into it, when I saw this error box pop up and read the message. Then my light bulb went on, and I switched the settings back to the POP 3 server.


----------



## XPostFacto (Nov 18, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Chuckt said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



It's not only Verizon but any of the help desk entities. They have an online troubleshooting tree on a database. You list the symptoms, and they search for possible causes for those symptoms you list. Most of these folks have no computer background and cannot think independently. I used to do help desk work back 17 years ago, and we didn't rely on those databases. We relied on our knowledge of the mainframe systems that we worked with every day. There is no substitute for the real knowledge that is obtained by making mistakes and rectifying them on your own.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Nov 18, 2013)

Windows email does not support Pop3...no matter what anyone tells you. 


> Applies to Windows 8.1, Windows RT 8.1
> 
> The Mail app, which comes with Windows 8.1 and Windows RT 8.1, does not support adding email accounts that use POP (Post Office Protocol). This is the technology that allows email to be downloaded from the server to your PC.  Using email accounts over POP on Windows 8.1 and Windows RT 8.1 - Microsoft Windows Help


  Use Outlook...


> Add a Yahoo! Mail or other POP account to Outlook.com
> 
> Click the Options icon Options icon, and then click More mail settings.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chuckt (Nov 19, 2013)

XPostFacto said:


> Chuckt said:
> 
> 
> > XPostFacto said:
> ...



I found out the problem.
The incoming mail server account is not pop.verizon.net and the outgoing mail server is not smtp.verizon.net
They are incoming.verizon.net and outgoing.verizon.net

They have faulty information on the web and their techs are following it.

Thank you for the help.


----------



## XPostFacto (Nov 21, 2013)

That's great, Chuckt. I figured it was on Verizon's end, just like it was when I was set up for Exede. Since it just got out from under Wild Blue, they were using old data for the customer. The tech who sighted the satellite and dug the new hole for the heavier pole is a pretty good guy, but he has no concept of how to set up e-mail. Instead, he left me with the instructions, which were incorrect. Lucky, I used to do IT for a living and could figure it out. I pity those folks who haven't a clue what is going on. If they call their help desk, they may or may not receive any help.


----------



## Chuckt (Nov 21, 2013)

XPostFacto said:


> That's great, Chuckt. I figured it was on Verizon's end, just like it was when I was set up for Exede. Since it just got out from under Wild Blue, they were using old data for the customer. The tech who sighted the satellite and dug the new hole for the heavier pole is a pretty good guy, but he has no concept of how to set up e-mail. Instead, he left me with the instructions, which were incorrect. Lucky, I used to do IT for a living and could figure it out. I pity those folks who haven't a clue what is going on. If they call their help desk, they may or may not receive any help.



I called Verizon tonight to let them know that (1) their help on the internet had the wrong email server names and (2) that the tech told me he had several Windows 8 calls a week where they cannot set up pop3 email with Windows 8 and the woman at Verizon said they had the email servers changed from incoming.verizon.net and outgoing.verizon.net to pop.verizon.net and smtp.Verizon.net so I told her that it didn't work and that the self help forums on the internet said that Microsoft Outlook 2010 did work with Pop3.  I told her I played with it for hours and changed every setting and that it does work now.

She documented it and I said that I was calling to help Verizon help the other users and what they need to do is have a tech sit down with a Windows 8 computer and figure it out.

I'm making a mental note that if they do change the email servers or if they do disable incoming.verizon.net then my email will not work one day.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 22, 2013)

Chuckt said:


> XPostFacto said:
> 
> 
> > Chuckt said:
> ...



Ooh shit.  If i had known what your problem was (specifically) I could have told you that.  
We had Verizon a couple of years ago and no they don't use _pop_ or _smtp_ for the settings.  When I initially tried to set up my POP3 accounts I ran into the same problem.  Now I don't use POP3 anymore, no more hassles trying to reconfigure every time.


----------

